# Need Porter Cable dovetail jig/bits advice



## idahotinker (Aug 2, 2013)

I recently acquired a damaged 4216 Porter Cable dovetail jig. I've located replacements for the damaged parts and they are on order. I have the three templates that appear in good shape, but no bushings or bits.

I'd like some advice about those. I have a DeWalt DW610 router (1/2" collet) I'll be using with the jig most likely. Should I just replace the missing bushings and bits with the Porter Cable, or is there an alternative I should consider? If I can't do it all at once, what should I do first?

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a bushing set from WoodCraft (their Wood River house brand) and dovetail bits from Grizzly, MLCS, and Freud. They all work fine with my PC dovetail jig.


----------



## idahotinker (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

